# Hou Shiueh Crossbow off Ebay????



## Mobetta72 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with these crossbows?

How do you put the string on this thing??

Any help would be appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Mobetta72 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Help!!!!!!*

I guess I was the only Sucker on GON!!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 3, 2008)

Mobetta72 said:


> I guess I was the only Sucker on GON!!!!



  I doubt it.........

Got a link?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2008)

if it's the one i'm thinking of, the easiest way would be to take it to an archery shop and let them do it on a bowpress.
 The other way would be to loop the string on one limb, then stand on the backside of that limb and pull the other side up getting someone to put the loop on the other end.


----------



## Robk (Aug 3, 2008)

I saw that thing on there and I wouldn't let even Dbone or Linwood shoot that thing.  Just remember that you get what you pay for.  

Rob


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 3, 2008)

Robk said:


> I saw that thing on there and I wouldn't let even Dbone or Linwood shoot that thing.  Just remember that you get what you pay for.
> 
> Rob


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree. However, since he already has it, i was trying to help. 
I'll stick with my excalibur exo-mag.


----------



## Mobetta72 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Thanks Guys!!!!!*

Lesson Learned!!!!!

"You Get What You Pay For"!!!!!!


----------

